# HD-TV-Karte (Kabel) - welche?



## Luminous Path (8. Mai 2010)

Welche TV-Karte für HD-TV über Kabel könnt ihr empfehlen? Gibt es irgendetwas zu beachten?

(Prozessor i5-750, 4 GB Arbeitsspeicher, GraKa HD5850)


----------



## Herbboy (9. Mai 2010)

Erstmal müßte man wissen, ob SAT oder Kabel, und ob und welche Art von Cardslot Du brauchst (smartcart, CISlot, nagravision...)


----------



## Luminous Path (10. Mai 2010)

Kabel, wie bereits erwähnt.

Mit den Cardslots bin ich allerdings überfragt, kannst du dies näher erläutern?


----------



## Herbboy (10. Mai 2010)

Also, Du brauchst für digital TV ja eine Karte von Deinem Kabelanbieter, ansonsten kriegst Du nur wenige free-Kanäle. Je nach Anbieter kostet das dann um die 4-5€ pro Monat zusätzlich, bei zB KabelBW ist das schon mit drin, dafür ist deren Grundgebühr höher als bei anderen Anbietern. Für bestimmte Sender musst Du das alles noch zusätzlich bezahlen, da bieten die Kabelanbieter auch oft Pakete an zB Action+Kinderserien für 5€ pro Monat oder so. Die HD-Kanäle für die privaten Kanäle, die bald kommen sollen, werden vermutlich nochmal separat was kosten, und da braucht man vlt. wieder nen anderen Receiver bzw. TV-Karte... das nennt sich dann HD+ , und dafür gibt es bisher nur ganz wenige Receiver nur für SAT - ich weiß gar nicht, ob die das überhaupt auch per Kabel machen werden... 

Und bei all dem kommt dazu, dass die Kabelanbieter keine einheitlichen Verschlüsselungssysteme haben, daher müßte man wissen, was Dein Anbieter benutzt - bei welchem bist Du denn? 


Viele DVB-C-karten gibt es übrigens eh nicht: PC-Video/Video-/TV-Karten intern Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## rebel4life (16. Mai 2010)

Vergiss das mit HDTV bei Kabel, du bekommst eh nur wenige Sender rein und ne gute, analoge Karte liefert auch ein gutes Bild - zudem hast du nicht die zusätzlichen Kosten für die Ci Karte.

Falls du wirklich HD willst, dann empfehle ich dir sofern es dir möglich ist eine Sat Schüssel aufzustellen - damit bekommst du mehr Sender rein und hast deutlich mehr Auswahl seitens der TV Karte.


----------

